# Puzzled by MRV



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,
I have an HR23 and an H21, both with the latest software updates. Both are connected via ethernet to my home network, on the same subnet. Both are showing successful connections to the Internet. Both are opted-in to the MRV beta. The H21 can see the HR23's playlist, but when I select "play" I get a pause, a white screen, then two error messages.

The first tells me that no audio/video packets were received from the server.

The second tells me that the client's access card is invalid or absent, neither of which is the case. The client machine, the H21, has a valid and in-use access card installed.

Both boxes have been shut down and re-started since opting-in to MRV.

I can watch recorded programming from the HR23 without a problem.

A search on this forum with the keywords client's access card is invalid or absent returns zero results.

Any thoughts?

Andrew


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Reset the network services on both DVRs and then do a menu reset of the boxes themselves. This has happened to me a few times and doing this normally fixes everything. I think it is something like an IP/DNS address error and resetting usually fixes it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I suspect (but can't prove) it's a DNS or ARP caching issue, which is why the resetting works.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> *Reset the network services* on both DVRs and then do a menu reset of the boxes themselves. This has happened to me a few times and doing this normally fixes everything. I think it is something like an IP/DNS address error and resetting usually fixes it.


By "reset the network services", I think *Beerstalker *means select "Restore Defaults", under "Network Setup". If you do that on both boxes and wait a couple of minutes so the boxes can "discover" each other, you may be good to go. If not, follow that up with a reset of both boxes, as *Beerstalker *recommends.

(Just throwing my .02 in because there happen to be "network services" settings that don't come into play for MRV. They're there for future use.)


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm. No change. I went to the Network Services page and changed the setting from auto to manual and back to auto, just to change something. Selected Test Connection. A few moments of progress bar, then a success message. Backed out to the main menu an selected Reset, then restarted the box. Repeated on the other box.

Attempting to play a program recorded last night on the HR23 from the H21 results in the same error messages.

Is there somewhere in these forums that MRV issues should be reported?

Andrew


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

freddd said:


> Hmm. No change. I went to the Network Services page and changed the setting from auto to manual and back to auto, just to change something. Selected Test Connection. A few moments of progress bar, then a success message. Backed out to the main menu an selected Reset, then restarted the box. Repeated on the other box.
> 
> Attempting to play a program recorded last night on the HR23 from the H21 results in the same error messages.
> 
> ...


See my post directly above.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Network services have ZERO to do with MRV. Mine have an error <202> and MRV works fine.
Rebooting the receivers and/or rebooting the router/switch has helped for some.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

How are your DVRs connected?

-router/switch/wired/wireless?

Is there a firewall issue with your router?


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> See my post directly above.


Taking those steps now, should be rebooted in five minutes.

Andrew


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

:welcome_s Andrew!


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

barryb said:


> :welcome_s Andrew!


Thanks, Barry!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

freddd said:


> Taking those steps now, should be rebooted in five minutes [...]


Any luck?


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> By "reset the network services", I think *Beerstalker *means select "Restore Defaults", under "Network Setup". If you do that on both boxes and wait a couple of minutes so the boxes can "discover" each other, you may be good to go. If not, follow that up with a reset of both boxes, as *Beerstalker *recommends.
> 
> (Just throwing my .02 in because there happen to be "network services" settings that don't come into play for MRV. They're there for future use.)


Still no joy. I restored the defaults under Network Setup, and rebooted both boxes. Same error messages.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

freddd said:


> Still no joy. I restored the defaults under Network Setup, and rebooted both boxes. Same error messages.


And both boxes past the network test after you restored defaults? I.e., "Network: connected", "Internet: connected" messages? If so, maybe wait 5 minutes and check again. Sometimes it takes a while for the boxes to "discover" each other.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

barryb said:


> How are your DVRs connected?
> 
> -router/switch/wired/wireless?
> 
> Is there a firewall issue with your router?


HR23 is connected to a multi-port switch with CAT-6 ethernet cable. H21 connected to a router/switch/wifi access point with CAT-6. The two switches are connected to each other via CAT-6. This multi-switch setup has been reliably carrying our household data (including two hacked DirecTivo boxes) for years.

No firewall issues, both sets of switch ports are inside the NAT firewall.

I went ahead an connected both HR23 and H21 to the same switch, same problem. I plugged the H21 cable into the lower ethernet port on the back of the HR23, same problem.

Andrew


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> And both boxes past the network test after you restored defaults? I.e., "Network: connected", "Internet: connected" messages? If so, maybe wait 5 minutes and check again. Sometimes it takes a while for the boxes to "discover" each other.


Yes, on both boxes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

One other thing to try would be to pull the access card, wait a bit, and then re-insert it. I'm thinking that based on that second error message you're seeing, re-initializing the access card couldn't hurt.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> One other thing to try would be to pull the access card, wait a bit, and then re-insert it. I'm thinking that based on that second error message you're seeing, re-initializing the access card couldn't hurt.


Tried that, too. Hit the red reset button there, as well.

Tomorrow I'll do a full reset to default settings on the client. Kinda don't want to do that on the HR23, we just got all of our series set up.

Thanks for the ideas!

Andrew


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

freddd said:


> Tried that, too. Hit the red reset button there, as well.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do a full reset to default settings on the client. Kinda don't want to do that on the HR23, we just got all of our series set up.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!


All out of ideas, then! I've never seen a network issue that "restore defaults" failed to correct.

I have no experience with cat6 cabling, tho. I do know it's a little "trickier" to install properly, but it doesn't sound like you were having any issues with it pre-MRV, so I'm at a loss.

If you have time and you can directly connect the H to the HR with a standard Cat5 cable, that would eliminate anything beyond the H/HR's as the culprit. I'm not talking about the second port on the HR23 either. I mean connect the top port of the HR23 directly to the ethernet port on the H21, and then do a network "restore defaults" on both boxes. The boxes will auto-configure IP, subnet, gateway and DNS connected this way. If at that point MRV still doesn't work, then at least you'll know it's a DirecTV firmware or hardware issue that has nothing to do with your home network environment.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Haven't seen anything in here mentioning network type? 

Is this a DHCP network or static IPs or?

When you reset your network defaults, typically you must set them up from scratch, either by having your DHCP assign IPs, or manually with static. 

Maybe walking through those can eliminate that strange access card error message?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

sounds like a motherboard issue and your receiver is experiencing multisystem organ failure. Could be the powersupply as well messing with the correct voltages.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you try resetting the switches? I've had that error in the past and it didn't go away until I rebooted the affected network switch. Like you, everything else on the switch seemed to be working fine; including MRV between other HR's on that switch. However, until I rebooted the switch, MRV these between 2 specific boxes was hosed.

I saw that you had directly connected the H to the HR. However, did you disconnect the HR from the switch when you did it?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you connected it straight through without a router?

I would ignore the receivers and focus on the router. Check for DMZ settings or port forwarding rules that are setup. Do you have UPNP turned on or off.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Canis Lupus said:


> Haven't seen anything in here mentioning network type?
> 
> Is this a DHCP network or static IPs or?
> 
> ...


The HR23 is plugged into a multi-port switch. The H21 into a router/switch/wireless-N access point. Both connected with CAT-6 ethernet cable.

DHCP on the router dynamically hands out addresses on the local subnet.

I just re-booted all devices on the net just to make sure I had a fresh start. No joy.

Andrew


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

ffemtreed said:


> sounds like a motherboard issue and your receiver is experiencing multisystem organ failure. Could be the powersupply as well messing with the correct voltages.


I suppose there's no limit to what could be wrong, though I'm working from simplest to more complex explanations. The persistent error message about the client access card being invalid or absent makes me wonder about the drm scheme DirecTV is using on these boxes. I don't see how an invalid card could decrypt TV programming but fail to deal with mrv.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Getteau said:


> Did you try resetting the switches? I've had that error in the past and it didn't go away until I rebooted the affected network switch. Like you, everything else on the switch seemed to be working fine; including MRV between other HR's on that switch. However, until I rebooted the switch, MRV these between 2 specific boxes was hosed.
> 
> I saw that you had directly connected the H to the HR. However, did you disconnect the HR from the switch when you did it?


I re-booted the router and switch, plus the two DirecTV boxes. Still no luck.

I tried connecting the two DirecTV boxes both ways, first from the lower ethernet port on the HR23 to the H21 while the HR23 was still plugged into the switch, then from the upper port of the HR23 to the H21. In both cases I could browse the play list of the HR23 from the H21, but could not play the programming on the H21. Same error message either way, about the access card being invalid or absent.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> Have you connected it straight through without a router?
> 
> I would ignore the receivers and focus on the router. Check for DMZ settings or port forwarding rules that are setup. Do you have UPNP turned on or off.


I've tried connecting the two receivers directly and through my network setup.

I have no machines in the router's DMZ setup.

I have two ports forwarded for an OpenVPN setup running on a server. Neither port is anywhere near the 27161-164 that the receivers want to use.

UPnP on the router is on, and each receiver is grabbing two ports: 27161-164.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

freddd said:


> I've tried connecting the two receivers directly


This was my next suggestion.

Try it one more time, and this time re-do your network setup, with the two boxes connected to each other with a single cable. If that does not work, try a different cable just to be sure. Cables can fail in the strangest of ways, I know this from experience.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

freddd said:


> I've tried connecting the two receivers directly and through my network setup.
> 
> I have no machines in the router's DMZ setup.
> 
> ...


MRV doesn't want to use any ports, and it's not a "routed" service. It's 100% LAN-based, so no need to fiddle with DMZ, network service ports and UPnP.

Just my .02, but if an H and an HR are directly connected to each other via cat 5 and you've "restored network defaults" and MRV is still not working, then it's either a DirecTV software or hardware problem. That access card error is unusual, so if I had to guess, I'd say it the problem resides with that box.

You could try doing a "reset all" to restore that box to it's factory default state, but you'll lose all your SL's and recordings as a result. But then again if you need to replace it, you'll lose that data anyway.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

barryb said:


> This was my next suggestion.
> 
> Try it one more time, and this time re-do your network setup, with the two boxes connected to each other with a single cable. If that does not work, try a different cable just to be sure. Cables can fail in the strangest of ways, I know this from experience.


Tried it again in two ways:

First, H21 to the lower port on the HR23. Re-did the network setup on both. Saw the playlist on the H21, couldn't play anything.

Second, H21 to the upper port on the HR23. Same result.

I'm really suspecting the H21 and its access card, which is what the error message has been telling me all along.

Thing is, since mrv is still officially beta software, I don't know that I could get a replacement box on the strength of this problem. I think I'm out of luck until DirecTV claims it's working an mine isn't.

Andrew


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> MRV doesn't want to use any ports, and it's not a "routed" service. It's 100% LAN-based, so no need to fiddle with DMZ, network service ports and UPnP.
> 
> Just my .02, but if an H and an HR are directly connected to each other via cat 5 and you've "restored network defaults" and MRV is still not working, then it's either a DirecTV software or hardware problem. That access card error is unusual, so if I had to guess, I'd say it the problem resides with that box.
> 
> You could try doing a "reset all" to restore that box to it's factory default state, but you'll lose all your SL's and recordings as a result. But then again if you need to replace it, you'll lose that data anyway.


I think you're right about this being a DirecTV hardware or software problem. Just not sure how to approach it with DirecTV...beta software, no support, yada yada yada.

But hey, they were very clear when I added these boxes to my account, this is leased equipment (even though I paid for it) so I have an unlimited warranty, right? Guess I'll play with it a little more and wait until DirecTV bumps the software again.

Andrew


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

freddd said:


> Tried it again in two ways:
> 
> First, H21 to the lower port on the HR23. Re-did the network setup on both. Saw the playlist on the H21, couldn't play anything.
> 
> ...


Try an old trick. Take an eraser and gently clean up the contacts on the card. Because MRV is still in Beta, its not going to get you a new unit.

Did you try more than one cable?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Andrew, are both these units on the National Release?


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

barryb said:


> Try an old trick. Take an eraser and gently clean up the contacts on the card. Because MRV is still in Beta, its not going to get you a new unit.
> 
> Did you try more than one cable?


Tried two cables, both previously successfully in use.

Ha, that's an OLD trick...used to have to do that every few weeks on the disk controller for my Color Computer. God, that was an eon ago.

Cleaned the contacts on both access cards for good measure. No change.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

barryb said:


> Andrew, are both these units on the National Release?


I don't know what that means...both units have the software updates that come automatically for customers. I'm not a beta tester.

Andrew


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

freddd said:


> I don't know what that means...both units have the software updates that come automatically for customers. I'm not a beta tester.
> 
> Andrew


Thats the answer we needed (and the answer is _yes_ as National Release, or "NR" for short is what is beamed down to your units from DirecTV).

The only other suggestion I would give is what Steve said. Total reset.

Menu > Reset > Reset everything. Bear in mind you will lose all your recordings and series links, so if this is something you want to try.. write down those series links first.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Andrew: I have to ask.

Did you double check to see if you were "opted in" for the MRV Beta on both units?


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

barryb said:


> Andrew: I have to ask.
> 
> Did you double check to see if you were "opted in" for the MRV Beta on both units?


I double-checked just to be sure...yes, each time I reset the network settings to default it walked me through naming the box, etc. They're both still set that way.

and opted-in...

Andrew


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Did you do the big reset by chance?

You can also try opting out, resetting and opting back in. 

As you would imagine, we are running out of ideas here. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

barryb said:


> Did you do the big reset by chance?
> 
> You can also try opting out, resetting and opting back in.
> 
> As you would imagine, we are running out of ideas here. My fingers are crossed for you.


I did the big reset on the client, which is no big deal, but a big reset on the dvr has to pass The Boss and she's not keen on losing recorded programming. Should have done this a few weeks ago when everything was in re-runs.

I'll try opting out and back in on both receivers next.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

freddd said:


> I did the big reset on the client, which is no big deal, but a big reset on the dvr has to pass The Boss and she's not keen on losing recorded programming. Should have done this a few weeks ago when everything was in re-runs.
> 
> I'll try opting out and back in on both receivers next.


No luck opting out/opting in on both boxes.

I appreciate the advice you guys have laid out here. I'm thinking the easy solutions have been exhausted and this might be a hardware issue.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

One other thing to try would be to Refresh Services/Resend Authorization. Once you click on the link, you'll need to log on. Once logged on, select the IRD's you want to refresh. I'd go ahead and do both. Wait a few minutes and try MRV again.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try reloading the firmware on the H21 and then the DVR. Do a menu reset and then enter 02468 at the first screen.

Take a look at the cable ends and be sure the 'Pairs' are paired correctly . . . pins 1 and 2 and 3 and 6 are the critical pairs. Incorrect cables can work for normal surfing and email but the demands of video streaming expose problem cable.

Order a 100' cable from monoprice (<$10) to be absolutely sure.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Try reloading the firmware on the H21 and then the DVR. Do a menu reset and then enter 02468 at the first screen.


I think this would be a total waste of time.
I've never heard/read this has made any change to anyone, ever.
The software has so many checks before it installs, it won't go in "wrong".
Resetting/rebooting, removing power for an extended period, has done more to resolve a problem than forcing another download of the same firmware version.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [...] Resetting/rebooting, removing power for an extended period, has done more to resolve a problem than forcing another download of the same firmware version.


And if those don't work, a "Reset All", if you can withstand losing your recordings and SL's. Doing one of those can clear any potentially corrupted tables or data files.


----------



## freddd (Dec 30, 2008)

bleggett29 said:


> One other thing to try would be to Refresh Services/Resend Authorization. Once you click on the link, you'll need to log on. Once logged on, select the IRD's you want to refresh. I'd go ahead and do both. Wait a few minutes and try MRV again.


Ok, somebody write that one down, because it worked. I clicked the link, signed in and checked the boxes for both receivers while I was at work. Came home, turned on the H21 and selected Play on the first program in the playlist and after a five-second or so delay, it played. Paused. Stopped. Resumed. Cool.

Thank you to everyone for your suggestions. Knew there had to be an answer, I'm just glad we found it!

Andrew


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

freddd said:


> Ok, somebody write that one down, because it worked. I clicked the link, signed in and checked the boxes for both receivers while I was at work. Came home, turned on the H21 and selected Play on the first program in the playlist and after a five-second or so delay, it played. Paused. Stopped. Resumed. Cool.


It probably cleared-up the Access Card authorization problem. Excellent tip!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I think this would be a total waste of time.
> I've never heard/read this has made any change to anyone, ever.
> The software has so many checks before it installs, it won't go in "wrong".
> Resetting/rebooting, removing power for an extended period, has done more to resolve a problem than forcing another download of the same firmware version.


Apparently my post hit a nerve or something. . . it may be a total waste of time (not a lot of time over a normal reboot) but I have had a reload get rid of a 'scratchy' audio on an HR2x a year ago or so. Maybe it was just the nth reboot? (why do multiple reboots sometimes clear a problem that one reboot doesn't? - other than flushing the guide. . )

I've learned to not question any troubleshooting of the h/hr series . . . sometimes things work, sometimes they don't.

Glad to see the OP found his problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Apparently my post hit a nerve or something. . . it may be a total waste of time (not a lot of time over a normal reboot) but I have had a reload get rid of a 'scratchy' audio on an HR2x a year ago or so. Maybe it was just the nth reboot? (why do multiple reboots sometimes clear a problem that one reboot doesn't? - other than flushing the guide. . )
> 
> I've learned to not question any troubleshooting of the h/hr series . . . sometimes things work, sometimes they don't.


Working in the chatroom for years, there are numerous ways to reboot. Sometimes simply pulling the power cord and letting it sit [around 10 mins] will "cure" things nothing else seems to.
I still have never seen/heard of a "bad" firmware install. 
Bad firmware, sure, but the install always goes in the same way.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

freddd said:


> Ok, somebody write that one down, because it worked. I clicked the link, signed in and checked the boxes for both receivers while I was at work. Came home, turned on the H21 and selected Play on the first program in the playlist and after a five-second or so delay, it played. Paused. Stopped. Resumed. Cool.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your suggestions. Knew there had to be an answer, I'm just glad we found it!
> 
> Andrew


:biggthump Glad it worked! Kinda surprised no one else suggested it.


----------

